# Removing Paneling



## cibula11 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am removing some paneling that extends up the stairs to my attic space.  After removing the paneling, I notice that it was glued on and there is glue stuck on the drywall.  I was wondering if there is something I could do to remove the glue, or is my best bet to replace the drywall?  Just didn't want to make more of a job than I have to.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 30, 2007)

You could try a medium-stiffness scraper (2" or so), but this will most likely also take up the paper layer. You could then go back over the drywall with a skim-coat to even the surface back out. Just an option...


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 30, 2007)

Another option is 3/8" thick drywall; it covers a multitude of sins.
Glenn


----------

